# Is the 2008 Caddilac DTS a good car for Uber Black?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting a car to use as a livery driver and for Uber Black. As far as I know, the 2008 or newer Caddilac DTS is still accepted for Uber Black in Philadelphia. The other cars I was looking at are the 2008 or newer Lexus ES350, and 2008 or newer Lexus GS350. The Caddilac is a gas guzzler, but has the biggest trunk of the 3 which is good for airport runs. It also has rear heated seats and heated and cooled front seats. I've seen 2008 DTS' with under 75k miles for 12k or less. The thing that I'm afraid of is that Uber can unapprove the DTS for Uber Black at any time like they did with the Lincoln Town Car. 
I'd probably only keep the car till December 31 , 2016 if it's a 2008 model and December 31, 2017 if it's a 2009 model because the Philadelphia Parking Authority has an 8 year limit for limousines.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

The bigger the better, pax enjoy extra room, plus caddy has softer suspension.

Make sure you buy it from Caddy dealer and it is a certified used vehicle.


----------



## UberTDI (Aug 2, 2015)

I wouldn't buy something at the lower end of the acceptable model year range - Uber might deactivate the vehicle next year and then you've got a vehicle that's not eligible for the platform.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

https://www.hgreg.com/cars/chrysler/300/2012-chrysler-300-307236/


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I have a 2008 town car, but I believe I can only operate until Feb. I have a 2011 suburban lying in wait.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Even a Chrysler 300 isn't loved by Uber on its Black platform in some markets so be sure to check. I'm probably the last person to drive one in Atlanta.


----------



## mikatl55 (Jun 12, 2015)

Just curious...why wouldn't Uber "grandfather-in" existing drivers/vehicles when making changes to eligible vehicle lists? Why kick out an existing driver with a good vehicle? It would seem to benefit Uber to keep experienced drivers, especially on Black, SUV and XL.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

mikatl55 said:


> Just curious...why wouldn't Uber "grandfather-in" existing drivers/vehicles when making changes to eligible vehicle lists? Why kick out an existing driver with a good vehicle? It would seem to benefit Uber to keep experienced drivers, especially on Black, SUV and XL.


Common sense and what Uber does go in completely opposite directions. They don't care...plain and simple


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

mikatl55 said:


> Just curious...why wouldn't Uber "grandfather-in" existing drivers/vehicles when making changes to eligible vehicle lists? Why kick out an existing driver with a good vehicle? It would seem to benefit Uber to keep experienced drivers, especially on Black, SUV and XL.


Because #uberlogic


----------

